# New Smoker... It's a Lang!!



## Nutz4bbq (Mar 15, 2013)

Woohoo:p Just got a new(used) smoker. It's a Lang 60 deluxe. Only used about ten times over the last two years!! Saw it on craigslist for 3 grand... BOOM... SOLD!! Will post some pictures this weekend...Woohoo:p


----------



## Animal (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations, I love my Lang, I know you will love it as long as you have the patience to use a stickburner.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 15, 2013)

Pix, pix, pix!


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 15, 2013)

I am very envious .


----------



## cookking (Mar 16, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> Pix, pix, pix!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 16, 2013)

Good score!


----------



## Nutz4bbq (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is a piture of the Lang 60 deluxe with my mascot "Pork Chop"... Enjoy!!

http://http://thumbp7-bf1.mail.yahoo.com/tn?sid=2277687629&mid=ALaki2IAABwOUUcP4wAAAPOF1rQ


----------



## Nutz4bbq (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's a picture of my lang 60 deluxe with my mascot "Pork Chop"
Will post more detailed pictures when the weather clears up!!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 18, 2013)

WOW ... Really nice score!


----------



## dledmo (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Mar 19, 2013)

Good lookin' pit.  What kinda wood are you going to use?  
I used to like cooking on a Lang, but as a person's body gets more warn out, we enjoy sleep more than we enjoy being at one with the fire and pit.

BOB


----------



## Animal (Mar 19, 2013)

WOW, I have a Lang and the same pig


----------



## Nutz4bbq (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the kudos on the smoker... I can't wait to fire that baby up!! The weather is going to be raining for the next week so patience is the order of the day... it ain't easy tho

Bob, Just starting to look for sources for wood, but had some oak delivered as seen in the picture. Will fire up the smoker with oak then switch to a cherry, apple, pecan or peach depending on what I'm cooking.

Animal, It's seems we have something in common... woohoo... Maybe our pigs are cousins so we need to keep in touch!!


----------



## DJ (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice Rig! You'll Enjoy It!!
dj


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice score...congrats!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 22, 2013)

Nutz4bbq said:


> Here's a picture of my lang 60 deluxe with my mascot "Pork Chop"
> Will post more detailed pictures when the weather clears up!!


 Has the weather cleared up?


----------



## Nutz4bbq (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey Bob, 

The weather has cleared up and did a cook last weekend...

Cooked a little yardbird, sausage and beans... but can't post any pictures because I've gone over my quota???

I have uploaded one picture to this site... don't know how to delete the one so I can post more pictures...


----------



## Max1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Get a photo bucket account, then you can post as many as you like. Yeah that is about the size of my Trailmaster, minus the vertical box.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 23, 2013)

Nutz4bbq said:


> Cooked a little yardbird, sausage and beans... but can't post any pictures because I've gone over my quota???
> 
> I have uploaded one picture to this site... don't know how to delete the one so I can post more pictures...




Thanks for posting about the attachment issue - there was a set up error which has been resolved.  You should be able to upload images now.


----------



## Nutz4bbq (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Max... will do


----------



## Nutz4bbq (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is a couple of photos of my first cook... couple of yardbirds, chicken breasts, sausage and beans... used oakwood and a sweet and tangy bbq sauce... wife said... you need to fire up that smoker more often... woohoo:grin:


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice lookin' cook Nutz!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey Nutz..concerning wood..anybody who stumbles over some good Oak can stop lookin. Best friend one of them offset creosote factories can have..lol. It seems to turn treacherous less often than many others. Its also the best friend of the tight little upright crowd who cook by the smother it out nearly method. It just dont have a mean bone in its body..or cell structure perhaps? lol. Good job. Now a person cant go wrong with a little good fruit wood or even an occasional moderate use of hickory. If the yankees start yapping about Cheery turn a deaf ear. That stuff is best for making furniture. Cheerio old chap.


----------



## Max1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Nothing wrong with Cherry Wood, I use it all the time, along with apple, oak,, and other woods. Its what your region has in abundance that you will use the most of. That or pay an arm and a leg to get some other wood.


----------



## Nutz4bbq (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree Max, cherry is really good to cook with, but I'm still trying to locate a good wood source. The pile of oak I got had some trash pieces in it, more than I expected. But the wood was good and seasoned so no complains there. Cherry and pecan are plentiful down here so I will probable use those quite a bit. Overall I'm happy with the first cook and can't wait to do another cook!!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 25, 2013)

Yankees stick together huh?


----------



## Nutz4bbq (Apr 25, 2013)

Bigwheel 
you need to be careful of calling people "Yankees" ...

I don't take to kindly to that...
I'm proud southern boy and was born in the heart of Georgia!!

I didn't come here to talk politics I'm here to talk bbq!!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 25, 2013)

Ahh Hotlanta huh? Do you live on Peachtree Street?


----------

